

Show HN: A "Hit Song" Generator Written in JavaScript - brickmort
http://hitsonggenerator.com/

======
anewfounder
What is the purpose of this? So I generate a name and then?

------
palakchokshi
ummmmm ok... give us some context. Without context this is mix and match site
that could be one of the tutorials in an online Javascript class.

